# FWA2017 Hotel Room Block?



## CoolWildGroovy (Aug 1, 2016)

First off, apologies if I posted this in the wrong place or something. I rarely use forums! Just lemme know if I need to move it.

So FWA2017 will be my first furcon and naturally, I'm a bit excited. This will be my first time going far from home on my own and the first time in a big city, so I want to plan to the best of my ability! So while I know the room block for FWA2017 isn't available just yet, but does anyone have an estimate of when these things usually become available in comparison to the con date? Like is it a month before? Two months? Approximately when did it open for FWA2014, FWA2015, and FWA2016? I assume it will at least be 2017 before it opens.

Thanks for any help and more apologies for being a newbie dork!


----------



## Cobalt-Fox (Sep 7, 2016)

Honestly I don't know when the room block will be posted, but keep checking the page and you will be sure to know! As for planning and checking out the con and Atlanta take it slow and easy. Atlanta is a pretty big city and it can become over whelming. I'd say focus on enjoying the con and having a good time. If need be I'll be there at FWA 2017, so if you need a guide I can help


----------



## MEDS (Sep 8, 2016)

I recommend following them on Twitter. It'll probably be announced first there. 
FurryWeekendAtl (@FurryWeekendAtl) | Twitter


----------



## MEDS (Sep 24, 2016)

And the room block opens in about 25 minutes!


----------

